# Remodel I started on today.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It's fun walking on a new site and finding all the wonderful plumbing of a past hack. It doesn't surprise me considering there is no inspection out in the boonies. House was empty, they left the heat off and the water on, real smart, of course something broke and the house flooded. Solder is useful in soldering isn't it?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Just wow


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Moved a lav, now it needs a wall. Adding dual lavs, w/c, shower and tub, going back to finish that up then tackle that overhead mess.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks like fun and a good job. Do you work solo or with someone? Because that was a bit of digging.


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

What's up with the shower never seen anything like that?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Looks like fun and a good job. Do you work solo or with someone? Because that was a bit of digging.


I'm usually solo. I think our apprentice and helper broke the concrete and dug.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ncplumber84 said:


> What's up with the shower never seen anything like that?


Yeah, i liked that too. I guess one was for a body spray, or a very short person. The one on top is the odd one though, the valve is at head height.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> Just wow


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

The shower haha


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Was that a san-tee horizontal??? WTF........


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

SW Florida said:


> Was that a san-tee horizontal??? WTF........


Yup, and it actually has a little back fall on it too. Well, had ... that crap is gone now.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Ncplumber84 said:


> What's up with the shower never seen anything like that?


It was for Shaquille,Andre the giant or the big show:laughing::laughing::jester::jester:


----------

